# What's your fafourite picture?



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*What's your favourite picture?*

Today for a walk round my home.

What picture do you like the most?









Links








Rechts








Ready








Frisbee








Moonwalk








Pooh








Huuh??








Bee








under the flower


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry, I can't pick a favorite. I love them all!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

How could I possibly choose......they're all gorgeous!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OOOOOHHH!! I was loving the movement in the very fist pic and then of course the third with such a lovely face, but THEN I saw the bee on a flower! FABULOUS! Your photography is amazing!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Fantastic!!!
The nature shots are incredible, but of course beautiful Hiro takes the best pictures.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Extra

Handhold 1.2 M from the flower.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, what fantastic pictures...it is very hard to choose a favorite, but I really love her sweet face in the third picture.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh they are all so fabulous, my favs are Ready, Frisbee, Pooh. Just wonderful photos, you have some talent!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Last running picture! I would frame for sure! And love the flower with the bumble bee.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Now, the second bunch of pictures, the flower with the bee, where you can see the wings and the veins of the wings are really awesome!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ans~ They are all amazing! If I was forced to choose a favorite, it would be "Ready". I love Hiro's smile :biggrin1:


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I love frisbee!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I like 3 and 5, your photos are lovely.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

All of them are wonderful but I would have to frame "Ready" in a large frame !!


----------



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)

*great shots.*

I would vote for Pooh,

BTW, can you provide some photo data, Speed, Aperture, camera gear, etc...

Thx.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I couldn't possibly pick. They're all incredible.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Your pictures are amazing!!!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Sooooooooo Fab!!!!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Unbelievable photos! I like #3 because to me it shows the essence of a Havanese.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I like Ready best.... 
.... No! Moonwalk!

..........NO!! POOH!!


I can't decide!! they are all incredible!


----------

